# Who Does HIIT



## Trauma RN (Feb 16, 2015)

I have been doing HIIT and find that its hard to keep track of my time. I look at my watch wishing I had a small timer that could give me beeps. I looked into getting one, and wanted to know if anyone uses one? If not how, beside looking at your watch the entire time, do you keep track of your time?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 16, 2015)

I dont do it I have wrestling for fat burning but we use timers

try this Sister

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/interval-timer-timing-for/id406473568?mt=8


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 16, 2015)

15 min hiit everyday except leg day. Never do cardio on leg day.... You'll regret it .

3 mins @ incline 5 speed 3
1 min @ incline 15 speed 6


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 16, 2015)

45 seconds,  balls to walls 

90 seconds walk/rest

Repeat.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 16, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> I have been doing HIIT and find that its hard to keep track of my time. I look at my watch wishing I had a small timer that could give me beeps. I looked into getting one, and wanted to know if anyone uses one? If not how, beside looking at your watch the entire time, do you keep track of your time?



Im pretty sure the mapmyrun app has a split timing system that you can use. I use headphones whenever I workout so the mile markers and times will be audible when Im running. No need to look at anything until Im done


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 16, 2015)

if you are using a machine, you should be able to use the timer on the machine


----------



## snake (Feb 16, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I dont do it I have wrestling for fat burning but we use timers
> 
> try this Sister
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/interval-timer-timing-for/id406473568?mt=8



What the hell?! Where are the old days when the football coach would just blow a whistle and scream at you? Ah, I can still here him," Come on you candy-asses, get it moving!"


----------



## snake (Feb 16, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> 45 seconds,  balls to walls
> 
> 90 seconds walk/rest
> 
> _Do no_t Repeat.



Fixed that up for ya. :32 (20):


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 16, 2015)

HIIT: 45 seconds of fukking as fast and as hard as humanly possible followed by 90 seconds of being lazy and letting the girl do the work. Works for me


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 16, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> 15 min hiit everyday except leg day. Never do cardio on leg day.... You'll regret it .
> 
> 3 mins @ incline 5 speed 3
> 1 min @ incline 15 speed 6



akkk a full minute at 15 speed 6....:32 (6):


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 16, 2015)

Jenner said:


> if you are using a machine, you should be able to use the timer on the machine



I am using the machines, but I need to change it up as I'm getting very bored and might end up at the end of the treadmill in a heap......


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 16, 2015)

I do it but not often enough.  Get off the machines and go to a local school track, it is much more entertaining and you are outside to boot.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 16, 2015)

On the minute, 10 second sprint followed by 50 second cruise.
Repeat 10x, 3x weekly.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2015)

My chins get all fuking cramped up when I do hiit. Hurts bad, So I just do 20 rep squats.


----------



## bugman (Feb 16, 2015)

we like to do a lot of burpees...   do 15 as fast as possible.  then rest for the remainder of the minute... do that for 10 minutes.  we also do a minute run on the elliptical and then do the burpees and rest for the rest of the minute...then repeat...   we use the machine timer or a stop watch with audible tones...


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 17, 2015)

I was going to download a thingy on my I phone, but I dont have enough memory...


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 17, 2015)

I hate burpees.  I'm not coordinated enough for those.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHa0PWxfyDU


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 17, 2015)

bugman said:


> we like to do a lot of burpees...   do 15 as fast as possible.  then rest for the remainder of the minute... do that for 10 minutes.  we also do a minute run on the elliptical and then do the burpees and rest for the rest of the minute...then repeat...   we use the machine timer or a stop watch with audible tones...



Burpees suck, just sayin'.


----------



## zapata99 (Feb 18, 2015)

15 min hiit everyday is enough


----------

